# How's that corn doing?



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

There were some great pictures posted on here earlier this spring of some good looking corn growing in the gardens....Monkeyman1, Wado, HuntNfishNick, , TxJustin, etc. just to mention a few...

I'm wondering if anyone is eating fresh corn tonight from their garden? 


Mine is still a few days away, almost ready but not quite, but looking like the best harvest ever. Will be feeding the cows fresh sweet corn 'cause there is so much more than we can use. 

G90 stalks on the left about 8 feet tall and Kandy Korn stalks on the right about 7 feet tall....already have the water boiling.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great looking crop of corn, Congrats!


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

I've been eating Funks G-90 for a long time and I love it. Looking good Meadowlark!! Heading to Livingston farmers market this morning as a matter of fact.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Mine isn't ready yet. I had a stalk break off in the wind and found a worm feasting on the kernels...had eaten about a quarter of them. I put DE on the silk a couple of times too. This is the first year for my larger plot my dirt isn't where I want it to be yet. Plus, the cold fronts messed up my peas - going to try to replant those and more okra. My tomatoes are looking good.

Since the seaweed is in abundance, next time I go to Crystal Beach (this weekend?), I'm going to fill up a couple of large trash cans with weed. Maybe not legal, but Galveston County won't miss it.

I learn more every day...have a long way to go!


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Ummmm Gooood*

Soak field corn in water for 15-20 minutes and put on grill turning every so often so as not to burn but lightly brown husk. Take husk and silk off. Roll in butter. UMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD!


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

Mouth is watering!


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

Started picking Monday. The garden got a good drink Sunday and finished off my first eleven rows of G 90 planted March the third. The Kandy Corn is about thirty days later but is ready too in spots. The G 90 is done, one more picking of the bottom ears and that's it. Worms weren't bad and overall a good crop. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

The Kandy Corn has purple husks. The rest is G90 picked today. I have five rows of Kandy to go. Taking a break. Wado


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Now that's what I'm talking about, Wado. The worms only get the tips on mine, certainly not enough to justify poisons...but good to hear they aren't bad this year. 

Great crop!!


----------



## whistech (Jul 25, 2005)

Meadowlark, that is a fine looking corn field you have. Do you freeze or can your corn?


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

whistech said:


> ... Do you freeze or can your corn?


Seems like freezing preserves the flavor of corn better than canning. May be just me. We par boil first, then remove corn from the cob, then freeze in appropriate sized freezer bags,


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

The sweet corn harvest is over. With the help of an eighteen year old, a weedeater with a brush cutting blade and a brush chipper it's all cleaned up in about eight hours. I don't know if it's too late to plant water melons or pumpkins. I may give it a try.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Excellent work. I'll be doing mine next week. The clean up is the easiest part for me...just run a shredder over the rows...takes about 5 minutes...but the harvesting and storing takes a lot of work.


----------

